# Night Deposit Paranoia



## lonecoyote (Nov 10, 2004)

I've been making night deposits from my job lately and the drive through is kind of a blind alley situation so I've been thinking about getting out of the car because I might feel like less of a sitting duck. My dad was assaulted and stabbed out in California about 40 yrs ago while making a night deposit. I may arm myself. Thing is, it may be that I'm a little paranoid. Am I? I've read that hyperalertness may be as dangerous as not being aware enough. Is this true?  Carrying a ridiculous amount of money tends to make me a little freaked out. Am I alone in this?  What's the best way to deal with this?


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 10, 2004)

Check your local laws.  Here, the employer must ensure that a person making a deposit is not alone.  Alternatively, though it may not go over well with your employer, you could refuse to do it by yourself, and insist that deposits get done the following day.  The deposit could sit in the store in a safe overnight.  This could be a justifiable expense, depending on what quantity of money you're talking about, if you put it in the perspective of just one theft.  If someone jacks your stash once, would that have been enough money to purchase a safe?

The long and the short of it is, the employer is willingly putting you at risk if they are forcing you to make this deposit at night and alone.

Not cool, if you ask me.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 10, 2004)

I used to make deposits and we always had to make them in the day AND was accompanied.  

You are "paranoid" for a reason, you are setting yourself up if you continue to do this.  Flatlander has some good points that a safe and waiting until the next day is more prudent.  

Yikes, don't do that!  TW


----------



## Zepp (Nov 10, 2004)

Sounds like a "better safe than sorry" situation to me.  I don't think you're being paranoid.  Ask yourself, if you were an armed thief, would you try to rob you in this situation?

Personally, I wouldn't get out of the car if I didn't have to.  You might feel less mobile, but someone who tries to rob you in your car has less options than someone who wants to tries to rob a pedestrian.  (At least, that's the way I see it.)  I think staying in your car is more likely to discourage a potential attacker.



			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> ...you could refuse to do it by yourself, and insist that deposits get done the following day. The deposit could sit in the store in a safe overnight. This could be a justifiable expense, depending on what quantity of money you're talking about, if you put it in the perspective of just one theft. If someone jacks your stash once, would that have been enough money to purchase a safe?



Flatlander has some good advice (as usual).


----------



## Vadim (Nov 10, 2004)

I would have someone come with you to make the deposit. I also would not get out of the vehicle until I absolutely had to. Be aware of your surroundings. If you see something or someone that seems out of place and you just get that feeling that something may go wrong call the police to check on the person.

   I had a call to a location where two individuals would make deposits at the same time every night. Apperently they were being staked out by some thieves. The two victims in this case noticed the two perps who later robbed them the two previous nights sitting in a car. Luckily the one victim copied down a plate and the two perps were later caught.

  The point is call the police if you feel unsafe and dont be overly-paranoid just be aware of your surroundings. Also speak with your employer regarding your concerns. 

-Vadim


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I've been making night deposits from my job lately and the drive through is kind of a blind alley situation so I've been thinking about getting out of the car because I might feel like less of a sitting duck. My dad was assaulted and stabbed out in California about 40 yrs ago while making a night deposit. I may arm myself. Thing is, it may be that I'm a little paranoid. Am I? I've read that hyperalertness may be as dangerous as not being aware enough. Is this true?  Carrying a ridiculous amount of money tends to make me a little freaked out. Am I alone in this?  What's the best way to deal with this?



I think for your circumstance, getting a CPL (Concealed Pistol License) and carrying is the right thing to do. Your right. You are a sitting duck.

Yours, 

Paul


----------



## 8253 (Nov 11, 2004)

I would probably check the laws on carrying a concealed weapon in the state that you live in.  In some states it is legal to carry a concealed weapon if you are traveling to or from work carrying company valuable objects (money, precious metals, etc.) that may put you in danger if someone were to try to rob you.  This can be done without a concealed weapon permit in the states that allow it.  This is one of the exceptions in Ohio, but im not sure which other states allow it.


----------



## MJS (Nov 11, 2004)

Its natural to feel a little nervous, especially at night, in an unpopulated area.  As for getting out of your car...if you have the option of staying in the car or getting out, I'd stay in.  In addition, if you can have someone go with you, that is also an option.  Not saying that if someone was going to rob you, that having an extra person will help, but its better than being alone.  

Always try to be aware of your surroundings, even during the day.  A criminal would most likely target someone not paying attention over someone who is.

Mike


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 11, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Its natural to feel a little nervous, especially at night, in an unpopulated area.  As for getting out of your car...if you have the option of staying in the car or getting out, I'd stay in.  In addition, if you can have someone go with you, that is also an option.  Not saying that if someone was going to rob you, that having an extra person will help, but its better than being alone.
> 
> Always try to be aware of your surroundings, even during the day.  A criminal would most likely target someone not paying attention over someone who is.
> 
> Mike



There is alot of good advice in this thread,

Ask yourself if you were going rob someone in the position your in now how would you do it, then fill those gaps.

I do this every new client I get because everyone is a little different.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 11, 2004)

You're not being paranoid... you're being smart. 
I agree with the others... do the fricken deposits by day and IN the bank with the teller giving you a reciept. Also with another employee with you. Alternating different accompanying employees as well. 
First thing in the morning that the bank opens the deposits are credited just the same as they would've been from the night before... that of course depends upon the bank.
Also the added bonus of having someone(s) witness you making the deposit with ALL of the money protects you and you got a reciept to boot.
"Rediculous amount of money" sounds like you're carrying around over five digits worth of cash/checks. That is rediculous and anyone wiser (former disgruntled employee for example) would/could contemplate targeting the deposits.
Talk it over with your boss. Either they'll listen to reason and think about alternatives or give the deposit duty to someone else. 
Unless you're the Pizza Terminator getting/carrying a gun might get YOU killed instead of the other way around... at least you'll end up in jail feeling like crap (in more ways than one) because you killed someone over someone else's money.


----------



## lonecoyote (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks, everybody, for the excellent responses. What is happening now is that I am buddying up with another employee at night. I or they hit the drive through while one of us sits in the parking lot in another car with an eye on the situation, both of us with cell phones in hand. At this time of year it just isn't an option to deposit during the day. I agree with you, MACaver, as far as carrying a weapon. I dont have the training to back it up. If there were a Paul Janulis or Rich Parsons around to train with I'd have no problem with it. Thanks MJS, Vadim for the advice concerning awareness. I am aware, believe it. 8253, I am not sure if there is an exception in my state, but I could probably get away with carrying w/out a permit  but I will check out laws if I ever decide to. Flatlander, Tigerwoman, D. Brady thanks for the good advice as alwaysthanks, lonecoyote.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 14, 2004)

Good stuff, glad to hear you're taking action. :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes, very good stuff sir.

I think that your decisions is probably the smartest, quickest, easiest, and most cost effective solution; good job.  artyon: 

Back to the CPL; the good thing about that is if you have a good teacher, you'll learn all about your concealed carry laws as a requirement to carry, as well as other things like gun retention and accuracy. Problem is, that's about a $1000 or more investment when you consider the cost of buying your pistol, time at the range, ammo, class, and permit. This isn't an investment that anyone can just go out and do at the drop of the hat, and with waiting periods and time involved, this isn't an immediate action. However, it is still something that anyone who is regularly put at risk should consider.

Anyways..good job again...and thanks for the compliment.    

PJMOD


----------



## still learning (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello, You have every right to be worry?  You know this is dangerous, if not you would have not mention it.  Who did it before? and ask why not anymore? Your instincts are working,trust your gut feels too when you make the drop-off,sometimes it is better to leave and come back later? Ask the police for assistance to stand by(if they have an officer near by just to watch you). Better yet, get a Wells fargo to make the pick-ups and drop-off!....Aloha


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 15, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Thanks, everybody, for the excellent responses. What is happening now is that I am buddying up with another employee at night. I or they hit the drive through while one of us sits in the parking lot in another car with an eye on the situation, both of us with cell phones in hand. At this time of year it just isn't an option to deposit during the day. I agree with you, MACaver, as far as carrying a weapon. I dont have the training to back it up. If there were a Paul Janulis or Rich Parsons around to train with I'd have no problem with it. Thanks MJS, Vadim for the advice concerning awareness. I am aware, believe it. 8253, I am not sure if there is an exception in my state, but I could probably get away with carrying w/out a permit but I will check out laws if I ever decide to. Flatlander, Tigerwoman, D. Brady thanks for the good advice as alwaysthanks, lonecoyote.


just be really careful on that one.  Theres a case in australia at the moment awaiting trial of a sydney secuirty guard who doing a bank run with takings and was attacked by a man with knuckle dusters.  He bashed her uncouncious and took the $$ while she lay there in her pee .  When she came to the guy was in his car, so drew her gun and shot him point blank.  The nation is divided on her guilt but it should be an interesting case nontheless.  Also having a gun doesn't mean ytou'll always have time to draw it, so, for some distance defence, if legal where you are, carry some pepper spray in your hand or leave one hand uncommitted to defend or draw.

cheers

BL


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 18, 2004)

I think Paul has definetly caught the correct on this.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 19, 2004)

in this regard, carrying guns after the case I mentioned and the fear that ripples through the industry that the law will not protect us, and my instructor also a firearms expert of 20 yrs expreience, thinks that by carrying a gun, you are more of a threat to someone else with a gun and lore likely to have them use it.  Of course we still do ...and don't ppl know it.

btw : to be covered for insurance here in Australia, any business tranporting money ( like to a bank etc ) , has to be accompanied by an armed security guard.   :0  :0  :0


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2004)

its good to take precausions, no one but you knows that you have an obscene amount of money on you so just walk and act normally.  Keep a cool head, even if you are scared.  I get paranoid too, you are not alone in this.  Maybe you can put some of the money on other parts of your body (I.E. your sock or even underwear, a lot of people wouldn't check there....unless your female)


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 19, 2004)

Sin,

When you're carrying 20 and 50 000 dollars plus in your pockets because as alot of employers don't even provide you a bag to take it in, I'm affraid it's a little more scarily obvious than you'd like to think.

BL


----------



## MJS (Nov 19, 2004)

Sin said:
			
		

> its good to take precausions, no one but you knows that you have an obscene amount of money on you so just walk and act normally.  Keep a cool head, even if you are scared.  I get paranoid too, you are not alone in this.  Maybe you can put some of the money on other parts of your body (I.E. your sock or even underwear, a lot of people wouldn't check there....unless your female)



A few things I'd like to address here.

1-  You're right...nobody is going to know how much money you're carrying, but its really not going to make a difference.  If the mugger is determined to rob you, he's not going to care if you have .20 or $20.

2- As for where you carry the money...I seriously don't think that a clerk doing the night deposit is going to line their socks and underwear with money.  Most likely, they'll be carrying the money in a deposit bag.

Mike


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 20, 2004)

Robbers stake out night deposit drops. I knew a store owner that was robbed at gunpoint four times in a rural location in the seventies. When he started carrying a pistol in plain sight in a holster on his hip it never happened again. I shudder to think about night drops in more populated areas.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 20, 2004)

If you do this on your own or without protection, change the time you do it, vary your route and drive 10 kms under the speed limit.......  if it's enough $$ to plan a robbery for, it'll throw off their timing.

cheers

BL


----------



## Shidan (Dec 23, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I've been making night deposits from my job lately and the drive through is kind of a blind alley situation so I've been thinking about getting out of the car because I might feel like less of a sitting duck. My dad was assaulted and stabbed out in California about 40 yrs ago while making a night deposit. I may arm myself. Thing is, it may be that I'm a little paranoid. Am I? I've read that hyperalertness may be as dangerous as not being aware enough. Is this true? Carrying a ridiculous amount of money tends to make me a little freaked out. Am I alone in this? What's the best way to deal with this?


I used to make night deposits and was paranoid as well.  I then started insisting that another employee either follow in another car or occasionally ride along.

The company didn't care that I'd allow an employee an extra 15 minutes of time to accomplish this, but they didn't think it was a 'problem'.

I eventually just found other employement as carring large sums of money isn't my idea of fun.

The second employee also helps to witness a 'drop' as the company had problems with Managers NOT dropping the money and trying to blame the band for lost funds.....needless to say, those people had very short tenure.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 7, 2005)

You're not paranoid if they really are out there and they are! I don't think it's wise in this day and age to NOT be armed at all times. Just too many crazies and criminals out there. I carry at least one concealed major caliber pistol at all times and sometimes a back up gun as well. Better safe than sorry. Get some training and practice with your gun before you carry it. Use appropriate ammunition. Learn what a handgun can and cannot do so you're in the real world and not the Hollywood version of firearms capabilities. Continue to shoot regularly and your skills will increase, just like training in any other martial art.Here's a good site for those of you looking to carry: www.packing.org


----------

